# Form-fitting fursuit website suggestions?



## Devilot (Oct 14, 2008)

Could anyone point me in the right direction to find a form-fitting fursuit for myself? =]

Aiming for a husky form-fitting fursuit... but I want to hear if anyone would suggest any specific websites to buy one from?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 14, 2008)

You can try donthugcacti.com, that person has some rather good form fitting suits, and perhaps you could commission them.

Personally I cannot do full costumes yet, due to time constraints. So the most I will do for a person at this point is a partial with a torso....and that is it.


----------



## Mushi_ladyDeath (Nov 26, 2008)

*Waves hand's vigorously!* I make form fitted fursuits, small and detailed I like the look fo a bod not a jump suit ^^ check me out at MushiMagicSuits


----------

